# What's your Favorite Breed?



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Just wondering what your favorite breed is...?
I'm in favor of Thoroughbreds and Friesians. How 'bout you?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

We get this same topic posted regularly but I'm going to post my response again anyways :lol:

Here is the link to my boy's website which is my favorite breed of horse, the Canadian Horse.
Welcome to Cobalt?s Site


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, I know, but I didn't see one on the top!! Can you forgive me this once?


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm a sucker for Arabians and Oldenburgs  I have one of each and they seem to "balance" things out LOL


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

*percherons!*


----------



## UrbanCowgirl9 (Jan 31, 2009)

Appaloosas!


----------



## UrbanCowgirl9 (Jan 31, 2009)

Appaloosas!:lol:


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

american saddlebreds!  i don't own one but leased a mare about two years ago and couldn't get enough of her!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Right now it's Appys, since that's what I have and they're great horses. 
:wink:


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Belgians or Clydesdales but my boy is a Quarter horse =]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My fave breed of all time is the BLM Mustang but I am quickly loosing my heart to a huge Percheron stallion.


----------



## corinne123 (Feb 1, 2009)

CANADIANS!!!! they are the BEST!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

corinne123 said:


> CANADIANS!!!! they are the BEST!


Good for you


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

I can't personally name a breed I don't like - they're all horses!! 

Has anyone here heard of a Marwari?


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

i luvs the paint horse bc of the outstanding markings and great builds.


----------



## Kristen Schall (Feb 2, 2009)

Cleveland Bays and CB sport horses mostly crossed with TB's


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

Thoroughbred and the Connemara pony!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

German warmbloods are my favorites.
If I had to be specific... Hanoverians.


----------



## kourtneylynnxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

paints!

with quarter horses being a close second.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

hmmm, this is a pretty hard question for me
i'm a big fan of any kind of warmblood. i really like hanoverians and oldenburgs, but really, any warmblood.
i also really like trakehners and akhal-tekes.
oh, and the occassional appaloosa will find it's way into my heart xD haha, actually just one in particular. Horses 
the second horse (obviously he's the only appaloosa) god i would grab this guy in a heartbeat, i love him to bits. only problem is, baby lightning is just the slightest bit to small for me :[ so i guess ill just have to stick to wasting my summers on him until he gets sold. lol....anywayyysss


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Quarter Horses! 

Paints are second!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

peace love and paints said:


> i luvs the paint horse bc of the outstanding markings and great builds.


Great sig. :lol: made me giggle :lol::lol:


----------



## westerngal (Feb 11, 2009)

My favorite breed is Appaloosas and then Quarter Horses!


----------



## wildhorses018 (Feb 10, 2009)

I would have to say that I am a big fan of Paints! If I could buy a horse right now that's what it would be. But I love Quater Horses, Belgians, and Percherons.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Friesians of course!


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

i'm surprised only one person has said arabians. geez. i love arabians.


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

Paints all the way


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Canadians, with some new pics


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

quarter horses
arabians
morgans


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

My boy converted me to TBs, but if i get another horse after him it would probably be a Standardbred, Warmblood or a Percheron sporthorse.
Oh yeah... and i would love an Arab to do endurance on.


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Totally agree, Rissa!


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thoroughbreds!! But I will take a mule and a clydesdale if someone just decided to put them in my yard:wink:...::::hint:::hint::::


----------



## InBox (Dec 2, 2008)

American Paint Horses all the way


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Icelandics :smile:


----------



## HorseCrazyFan (Feb 14, 2009)

I can't choose at all...I love them all!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

Quarter Horses and Appaloosas =]


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

paint horses!!!


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

palominos, thoroughbreds, and arabians! <3


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

I used to be all about the Arabians and the Friesians, But now I'm in love with my Beautiful wild caught mustang... OH and I'm a huge fan of Norwegian Fjords (I'm Norwegian).


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh man why do you have to make me choose!! lol I am a total quarter horse fan. LOVE them! But my top 5 would have to be 1. Quarter Horses 2. Paints 3. Mustangs 4. Appys 5. Tbs
But I like them all! Horses have got to be the most majestic creatures on the planet!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Quarter Horses, Warmbloods, Paints, Appendix QHs


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 26, 2008)

Lets see...anything in the equidae species....but as far as specifics:
Missouri Foxtrotter
Quarter Horse
Morgan
Connamara
Suffolk Punch-never had but I love the way the look....


----------



## tomahawksmom (Feb 19, 2009)

I love my Quarter horses I own 2


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Miniatures, Friesians, and Fells


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

The only breed I have had enough experince with truthful said how I feel about them is the QH.

I also like the ASH, ASB, and I like most stock type horses, if I wanted to go over the top I would get an Azecta


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

clydesdales and welsh cobs!!


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

My favourite breed by far is the Standardbred. I own a SB and I've ridden many more. I love the way they move especially at trot!  I also love the big head's and the awkwardness of some of them.


----------



## yeillyfruit (Feb 22, 2009)

ARABIANS!!! Then Saddlebreds, Morgans or Hackneys! I'm into the show horses, halter and park of course!


----------



## Tbred (Feb 21, 2009)

Thoroughbreds!!!! I'm a sucker for a nice thoroughbred with a nice neck and shoulder and a well muscled butt.


----------



## cowgurlskikass (Feb 23, 2009)

I love my quarter horse.


----------



## fireinthedisco (Feb 17, 2009)

Thoroughbreds!


----------



## MovingOn (Feb 1, 2009)

Arabians!!!


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Bashkir Curlies are my favorite breed! A pic of my mare Shaneequah and my gelding, Coyote Moon Twister aka Yotie.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Draft horses! Any draft horses, Draft crosses I love them all (Though I wont lie I just ADORE Belgians and Shires) and I also love MINIS! though its a bit of a new obsession! How can you resist them!?!?


----------



## bilyeuamber (Mar 2, 2009)

I love Quarter Horse Ponies. They are not too big or too small. They are incredibly smart and surefooted. Most of them are even tempered and willing to work.


----------



## dressageappy (Feb 25, 2009)

Andalusians, Lippizaners, Friesians and Canadians. I'm a sucker for baroque. :wink:


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

Any kind of warmblood! My guys a Dutch <3 Love them. They're so comfy to ride. =D


----------



## bilyeuamber (Mar 2, 2009)

I personally like Quarter Horses and Mustangs. I own both and they are incredibly smart. They have good sense when it comes to footing and common sense. My Quarter Horses and Mustang are the smartest horses I have ever worked with when it comes to training and versitality.


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh gosh... Ummmmmmm... lol

Friesians!  But there are so many I love...


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Dressageappy, I have a mini stallion that looks very similar to the horse in your avatar


----------



## Gengsty (Feb 27, 2009)

Most kind of warmbloods  mainly dutch and hungarian  and fjords and haflingers  I love small and round horses


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

One of my FAVORITE is the Marwari.
Zubeida -- Marwari Filly on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

And the next is a morgan(in which i own)
http://www.horses-and-horse-information.com/images/morgan.jpg


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice looking morgan. I think I like morgans the best, but I also like paints and qhs.

The two horses on avatar are morgans. The bay is my mare Diva and the brown is my daughter's gelding Chance.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Warmbloods, especially holsteiners,hannovers and Swedish warmbloods, Friesians, Fjords, Icelandics, TBs, welsh s.D, Finnhorse (Finnish horse)


----------



## Flickergurl15 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmm that's a hard question. 

I like American Quarter horses. I don't really have a favorite breed though.


----------



## mybabysewanka (Feb 15, 2009)

Hard question for me too I love them all... However my favorite breeds are paints and friesians by far... Im getting the best of both worlds here in a couple months and going to have a paint friesian cross from my mare YAY!


----------



## Kate354 (Mar 14, 2009)

I love all apaloosa's, and connemara's and arabs. I think those come top for me.


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Appaloosas and Friesians!


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

I love them all, but I'm a fan of Saddlebreds, National Show Horses, Friesians, and Arabians


----------



## Chestnut Eventer (Mar 21, 2009)

Australian Riding Ponies and Quarter Horses and warmbloods and stock horses and the list goes on and on.I LOVE HORSES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunaries (Mar 23, 2009)

Not too hard for me, though my preferences do span quite widely from time to time! Enduring favorites, however, are the Thoroughbred, the Gypsy Vanner, and the Friesian. I have a thing for big black horses.  And vanners, they're so cute and roly-poly fuzzy! TBs are completely odd for my prefs; I like a stocky, huge horse, but hey!


----------



## phonix (Mar 21, 2009)

my favourite breeds would have to be stockhorses, qh, friesians, arabs and clydsdales.i like them because stockhorses are good with stock , qhs are strong, friesians are very pretty, arabs anergy lasts for a long time and clydsdales are really frienly and big. so yere i have quite a variety.


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

Arabians, some HA's and National Show Horses


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quarter Horses, TB's, Appendix and Missouri Fox Trotters ;P


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Paints QH's and Mustangs I'd have a 100 if I had space!


----------



## NativeHorse55 (Mar 28, 2009)

Quarters! and Paints! Duh.... jkjk


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Fjords. Hands down. It even saids so in my avatar.


----------



## westerngal (Feb 11, 2009)

My favorite breeds are Appaloosas, Quarter horses, Arabrians, Halflingers!
I have an appy and a quarter horse cross arabrian!


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

I LOVE WELSH COBS!!!

also annoying because my fav. colour is palomino and there isn't many palomino welsh cobs


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

My favorite color is dun, and since all fjords are dun, I have nothing to worry about.


----------

